# WHERE CAN I BUY A NEW SR20DE



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I want a clean turbo sr20de'd car

wehre can i get that engine thx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a NEW engine? Nissan. And you won't be able to get a brand new SR20DET here.

Man, you kill me sometimes.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> a NEW engine? Nissan. And you won't be able to get a brand new SR20DET here.
> 
> Man, you kill me sometimes.


I didn't say a brand new SR20DET, and i don't care if i kill you.. you bring it on yourself by posting on every thread, asshole


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you said "New" in your thread title. If you don't mean new, don't SAY new.


so you want an SR20DE or DET?

either way, use the search button, you'll find your answer. I think we're done spoon feeding you. btw, how's the 5 quarts of oil in your GA? ( no, a name change won't fool me...especially if that's the ONLY thing you change LOL)


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you said "New" in your thread title. If you don't mean new, don't SAY new.
> 
> 
> so you want an SR20DE or DET?
> ...


It says DE in the thread title. You don't have to reply to any threads.. that's up to you. And i'm not trying to "fool" anyone.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ebay..places that specialize in engine sales..etc. Just search, we dont know whats in your area.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ebay, Soko can get you a JDM sr20.............any salvage yard, car-part.com it's really not that hard to look around.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.jgycustoms.com/motors.htm


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have 2 complete SR20DE motors here at the yards. $120 and its yours. And check this site also:
http://rebuilt.net/Nissan_Engines.htm


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NEWNEWNEW go to a dealer... you should be able to pick one up form nissan till about 2009 based on they came in 01 sentra SE's and they gotta keep parts available for 8 yrs...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's a steal! I might just buy one to tinker with! haha.

is that $120 shipped?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> NEWNEWNEW go to a dealer... you should be able to pick one up form nissan till about 2009 based on they came in 01 sentra SE's and they gotta keep parts available for 8 yrs...


just the thought of the price from a dealer makes me need to poo




and as far as $120....the thread starter is smokin crack if they dont hop on that...


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> just the thought of the price from a dealer makes me need to poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell for that little cash i might think about one... how much to ship something like that... and do i need a new tranny from my 1.8?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

$hipping with Forwardair.com for Sac, CA to N.Y. could run as much as $300+. Plus I would have to crate it and get it to the shipping terminal. So your looking at about $650+ and its yours. It would be the motor, induction, exhaust manifold, and most likely the ECU.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

racingfury said:


> hell for that little cash i might think about one... how much to ship something like that... and do i need a new tranny from my 1.8?



too much involved. you're talking about $4000-7000 to get a full swap done on the QG.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

If you started with used parts to get it running and for easy mock up. Then rebuild as necessary. Would the SR20DE bolt to the original tranny?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the QG tranny won't bolt to the SR20. he'd need a different tranny, ecu, engine harness, crossmember, b15 SR20 radiator, etc etc etc.

it's not a cheap swap. been there, tried that.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, I have all that stuff here. Its great to make close friends at the local yards, espcially when they always get the good stuff. All these parts I have are coming off of an Infiniti G20. So its fully complete and cheap. Thw whole car would cost $500 and then to ship it to NY would be about $1000 to his house.


----------

